
“ALL PHOTOGRAPHS ARE PROFESSIONAL, ENCRYPTED AND COPYRIGHTED” - edward
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=%22ALL+PHOTOGRAPHS+ARE+PROFESSIONAL%2C+ENCRYPTED+AND+COPYRIGHTED%22&oq=%22ALL+PHOTOGRAPHS+ARE+PROFESSIONAL%2C+ENCRYPTED+AND+COPYRIGHTED%22&aqs=chrome..69i57.856j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
======
josephby
What does that even mean?

~~~
edward
Exactly.

